# Toddler's passport photo in Abu Dhabi?



## blue2002 (Oct 29, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a photographer for taking a 2-year-old's passport photo? I am not looking for an artist, just someone who can deal well with a toddler when it comes to taking a passport pic.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

any of the Kodaks in malls? There must be a number of them, but Al Wahda Mall has one as well. My son (5 years old) spent 10 mins to get a photo done as he just couldn't get a "neutral" expression with lips normally closed for a visa photo. The photographer was quite patient with all of this.
You, as the mom/dad, will of course need to "deal' with the toddler.


----------



## blue2002 (Oct 29, 2013)

rsinner said:


> any of the Kodaks in malls? There must be a number of them, but Al Wahda Mall has one as well. My son (5 years old) spent 10 mins to get a photo done as he just couldn't get a "neutral" expression with lips normally closed for a visa photo. The photographer was quite patient with all of this. You, as the mom/dad, will of course need to "deal' with the toddler.


 hmm, ok... When my daughter was 5 months old we went to a photographer outside of UAE who simply knew how to snap a bunch of pictures with at least a few of them capturing the right expression, while not upsetting our baby even once. I am looking for the same skill. Some photographers have it, some don't. As you can imagine "explaining things" to a 2 year old is a bit trickier than to a 5 year old.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

for our son we have had to click passport pics a number of times (thanks to all the visa applications).
Every time in Kodak (in Dubai and AD). they will click a number of pics, and the one that works best can be used.


----------

